# Anyone have any parts for a K&M Edger



## ftloldies (Mar 16, 2015)

*Anyone have any parts for a K&S Edger*

Hi and thanks for the invite. If anyone knows of any parts available for a K&S Edger I would be forever grateful. It's a 25 year old model that I believe may have been sold under the more popular brand Trim All also. The label says it was made by Aircap Ind. in Tupelo, Miss. My linkage broke that raises and lowers the front wheel and I've spent a couple hours on the net with no luck. Thanks in advance and if any of you are in SE Florida and like fixin' old things maybe we can exchange resources.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Have you tried eBay? Also check is there is a junk yard in your area that has junked small engines that lets you come in and pull parts. I have found many usable parts in the "bone yard" a couple of miles from me for older machines. Many are junked before the owner did not want to put money into it. Nothing wrong with the parts on the equipment. Be sure to take your tool box with you.


----------



## ftloldies (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply Sir Thomas. I did try ebay with no luck. With no sure part number it isn't going to be easy. The best I came up with is that it may be called a pitman with a 18803 part number. That's not a sure thing though. We have quite a few repair shops (bone yards) in the area so maybe that's my best shot. If that doesn't pan out I may be able to rig something up. I've had it since it was new so I won't give up until I have to.


----------

